

Are You Evil? Profiling That Which Is Truly Wicked - bootload
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=defining-evil&print=true

======
noonespecial
FTA: _"I wouldn't release E or anything like it, even in purely virtual
environments, without engineered safeguards," Bringsjord says. These
safeguards would be a set of ethics written into the software, something akin
to author Isaac Asimov's "Three Laws of Robotics" that prevent a robot from
harming humans, requires a robot to obey humans, and instructs a robot to
protect itself—as long as that does not violate either or both of the first
two laws.

"Because I have a lot of faith in this approach," he says, "E will be
controlled."_

Uuummmm, has this guy ever actually _read_ any Asimov? Did I miss the joke?

